# MCL ticker help..



## potsy (5 Dec 2011)

..please 
Thought I had done it as per the guide but it's not working


----------



## Baggy (5 Dec 2011)

I can't help you, but just wanted to be the first to point and laugh


----------



## Shaun (5 Dec 2011)

Baggy said:


> I can't help you, but just wanted to be the first to point and laugh


 
Too late ...


----------



## Baggy (5 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> Too late ...


Curses!


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2011)

Baggy said:


> I can't help you, but just wanted to be the first to point and laugh


Don't know what I've done to deserve this,after all the nice things I say about you 
Thank you admin (I think)


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2011)




----------



## PpPete (7 Dec 2011)

I've added mine ... and it isnt working. Note I'm stil porkypete on MCL


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2011)

PpPete said:


> I've added mine ... and it isnt working. Note I'm stil porkypete on MCL


It seems to be working for me PpPete; although for some reason when I changed the target to 3000, it stayed at 10,000. Perhaps it was case sensitive (there's a capital P in Porkypete) and I believe the target thing and miles just takes a while to sync.






http://locksrandomwebservices.appsp...ess?user=Porkypete&gid=528&goal=3000&units=mi


----------



## PpPete (7 Dec 2011)

HLab
Thanks seems to be working now - and i've even been able to change those funny mile thingies to proper km like wot reel cyclists use !


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2011)

PpPete said:


> I've added mine ... and it isnt working. Note I'm stil porkypete on MCL


How come no-one is laughing at PpPete?


----------



## coffeejo (7 Dec 2011)

HLaB said:


> I believe the target thing and miles just takes a while to sync.


 
hope so, I did 40 miles today and it's not showing up


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2011)

coffeejo said:


> hope so, I did 40 miles today and it's not showing up


 

Usually takes overnight to update as they are Aussies...


----------



## coffeejo (7 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Usually takes overnight to update as they are Aussies...


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Davidc (7 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Usually takes overnight to update as they are Aussies...


So why is it the right way up then?


----------



## Baggy (7 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> How come no-one is laughing at PpPete?


<Points at potsy>


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2011)

Baggy said:


> <Points at potsy>


<ignores Baggy>


----------



## Baggy (7 Dec 2011)




----------



## theloafer (23 Dec 2011)

ok guys have tried to do this and getting nowhere fast mcl same as here distance is 10.000 mil where am i going wrong no rush would like it up and running for the start orf the new year ...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2011)

theloafer said:


> ok guys have tried to do this and getting nowhere fast mcl same as here distance is 10.000 mil where am i going wrong no rush would like it up and running for the start orf the new year ...


 

PM admin and he place it as a sig for you


----------



## theloafer (23 Dec 2011)

cheers ian ..


----------



## Shaun (30 Dec 2011)

Sorted ... all ready for 1st Jan eh loafer ...


----------

